# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مکان مطالعه: خونه یا کتابخونه

## Seyed Chester

*سلام دوستان 
همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*

----------


## Special-Girl

_سلام 
فکر کنم اینا کمکتون کنن چون خودم تجربه مطالعه در کتابخونه رو نداشتم نمیتونم راهنماییتون کنم .
۱.کجا؟خانه یا کتابخانه ؟
۲.[مشورت]خانه یا کتابخانه
۳.پشت کنکور و کتابخانه !!!!_

----------


## Seyed Chester

> _سلام 
> فکر کنم اینا کمکتون کنن چون خودم تجربه مطالعه در کتابخونه رو نداشتم نمیتونم راهنماییتون کنم .
> ۱.کجا؟خانه یا کتابخانه ؟
> ۲.[مشورت]خانه یا کتابخانه
> ۳.پشت کنکور و کتابخانه !!!!_


خیلی ممنونم ولی اولی که هیچی خیلی کلیه....دومی و سومی هم مشکلشون با من فرق داره اینان تو خونشون سرو صدا و مهمون بوده ولی من خداروشکر این مشکلو ندارم ولی کلا کیفیت و تایمم تو خونه نسبتا پایینه و با وجود اینکه شرایط محیط مطالعم تو خونه عالیه ولی بازم مشکل دارم

----------


## ZAPATA

همون خونه بهتره
...............
اون شرایط حواس پرتی تو خونه رم یه فرصت واسه تمرین و تجربه بدان
که بتونی تمرکزتو داشته باشی
شبیه سربازی که وسط بلبوشو تیر و توپ و ترکش جنگ میخاد واسه عشقش نامه بنویسه 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Special-Girl

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط seyed chester


خیلی ممنونم ولی اولی که هیچی خیلی کلیه....دومی و سومی هم مشکلشون با من فرق داره اینان تو خونشون سرو صدا و مهمون بوده ولی من خداروشکر این مشکلو ندارم ولی کلا کیفیت و تایمم تو خونه نسبتا پایینه و با وجود اینکه شرایط محیط مطالعم تو خونه عالیه ولی بازم مشکل دارم


خواهش میکنم 
ولی بنظر من سعی کنید تو همون خونه بمونید چون میگید مشکل شلوغی خونه رو هم ندارید 
ولی سعی کن مشکل اصلیت رو که همون پای بیقرار هست رو بر طرف کنی.
حتما یه چکاپ بده و پیش یک دکتر مرتبط برو ، به احتمال زیاد با دارو مشکلت برطرف میشه. 
ضمنا zapata عزیز کاملا درست میگن ، وقتی تو خونه درس بخونی ، روز کنکور دیگه شرایط دستت اومده و هیچ چیز نمیتونه تمرکزت رو از بین ببره_

----------


## _StuBBorN_

پس مشکل اصلیت اینه که باید پاشی راه بری !
ببین سال کنکور موقع آزمون خطا نیست ! اگه چیزی ازارت میده ( مثل پا ) یا باید قطع کنی بندازی بره (  :Yahoo (4):  ) یا باید واسش برنامه ریزی کنی و باهاش بسازی !
مثلا بگو این 15 دقیقه که مجبورم پاشم راه برم بهتره مثلا زیست بخونم ! ( یا هر درسی که با راه رفتن و خوندنش مشکل نداری )
کتابخونه هم که ولش ! نت هم بنداز بره که فکرت پیشش نمونه !
راستی حواس پرتیت هم اشکال نداره . سر کنکور هم هست (حداقل تو حوزه ی ما بود) . عادت کن !

----------


## Paridokhtam

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*


سندروم پای بی قرار چیه ؟؟

----------


## yousef78

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*


جواب سوال ات خیلی ساده است دوست خوبم ، انقدر قضیه رو برای خودت پیچیده نکن ، سه روز برو کتابخونه و مطالعه تو اون سه روز رو تجربه کن ، بعدش مقایسه کن که مطالعه توی خونه برات مفید تر بوده یا کتابخونه . و هر کدوم بهتر بود اون رو انتخاب کن .

فکر کن شب امتحانه و فردا میخوای امتحان بدی ، اگه اینطوری فکر کنی دیگه ذهنت رو درگیر خیلی حاشیه ها نمیکنی و تمرکز ات رو میزاری برای درس خوندن

----------


## Neo.Healer

اگه مثل من توی ماشین از کتاب خوندن سرگیجه نمیگیری میتونی اون یکساعتم مباحثی مثل تاریخ ادبیات و لغت زبان و آیات دینی بخونی تا تللف نشن
من بشخصه کتابخونه راحتترم و پیاده 15مین راهه هرروز میرم میام

----------


## نگارخانم

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*



سلام 
من میرم کتابخونه زمان مطالعه تو کتابخونه 90 درصدش مفیده و در ضمن خیلی خیلی تاثیر داره ببینی چهار نفر دیگه دارن درس میخونن 
من اون حس و جو کتابخونه خیلی روم تاثیر داره

----------


## Matin VT

کتابخونه بازده خیلی بالائه
خیلی

----------


## ali.asghar

_منم میرم کتاب خانه 15 دقیقه راه است توی راه هم واکنش و... عین تایم شب کار می کنم /تو دلم همیشه میگم الان مردم  می گن پسر فلانی پشت کنکور مونده دیوانه شده با خودش حرف می زنه /  اولا تو کتاب خونه سوال درسی و مشاوره ای بچه ها رو جواب می دادم  دیدم هم دار چرت می پرسن هم وقتم رو می گیرند دیگه الانه به هیچ کس حتی سلام نمی کنم    کتاب خونه از دست فضای مجازی راحتم و 90 درصد مفید کار می کنم / از من نصیحت گوشی و.. نبرید کتاب خونه  سرتون رو بکنید تو لاک خودتون و فقط درس بخونید http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilies/ya/y%20(503).gif_

----------


## Saeed744

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*


من که یه هفته کتابخونه رفتم کلی دوست پسر ودوست دختر اونجا پیدا کردم :Yahoo (4): و بیشتر از درس خوندن از زندگی نامه دوستان مطلع شدم کلا جو خوب ورفاقتی بوداما بدرد کنکور نمیخورد منم دیگه نرفتم اگه میری سعی کن اونجا دوست نشی وقتت میگیره
درس خوندنم قبول دارم مفیدتره اما واقعا سخته یعنی ده ساعت خوندن تو خونه خیلی راحت تر از کتابخونست اون تایم رفت وامد ومشکل غذا واین جور چیزاهم باید درنطربگیری

----------


## Seyed Chester

> من که یه هفته کتابخونه رفتم کلی دوست پسر ودوست دختر اونجا پیدا کردمو بیشتر از درس خوندن از زندگی نامه دوستان مطلع شدم کلا جو خوب ورفاقتی بوداما بدرد کنکور نمیخورد منم دیگه نرفتم اگه میری سعی کن اونجا دوست نشی وقتت میگیره
> درس خوندنم قبول دارم مفیدتره اما واقعا سخته یعنی ده ساعت خوندن تو خونه خیلی راحت تر از کتابخونست اون تایم رفت وامد ومشکل غذا واین جور چیزاهم باید درنطربگیری


دوست دختر حالا اشکال نداره ولی گفتی دوست پسر ک گفتی یکم نگرانم کردی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): خارج از شوخی حرف شما متین ولی اگر از همون ورودی برم سرم پایین باشه با کسی دوست نشم چطره؟ :Yahoo (35): 
*در ضمن ممنونم از همه دوستان بازم نظراتونو بگین بشدت برام مهمه و همه رو میخونم مرسی*

----------


## NVIDIA

> _منم میرم کتاب خانه 15 دقیقه راه است توی راه هم واکنش و... عین تایم شب کار می کنم /تو دلم همیشه میگم الان مردم  می گن پسر فلانی پشت کنکور مونده دیوانه شده با خودش حرف می زنه /  اولا تو کتاب خونه سوال درسی و مشاوره ای بچه ها رو جواب می دادم  دیدم هم دار چرت می پرسن هم وقتم رو می گیرند دیگه الانه به هیچ کس حتی سلام نمی کنم    کتاب خونه از دست فضای مجازی راحتم و 90 درصد مفید کار می کنم / از من نصیحت گوشی و.. نبرید کتاب خونه  سرتون رو بکنید تو لاک خودتون و فقط درس بخونید http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilies/ya/y%20(503).gif_


سلام داداش کدوم کتابخونه میری ؟

ر.ا : کتابخونه بهترین / بدترین مکان ممکنه ! این دیگه بستگی به خود شما داره چطوری استفاده کنید

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط NVIDIA



سلام داداش کدوم کتابخونه میری ؟

ر.ا : کتابخونه بهترین / بدترین مکان ممکنه ! این دیگه بستگی به خود شما داره چطوری استفاده کنید







 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Chester


دوست دختر حالا اشکال نداره ولی گفتی دوست پسر ک گفتی یکم نگرانم کردیخارج از شوخی حرف شما متین ولی اگر از همون ورودی برم سرم پایین باشه با کسی دوست نشم چطره؟
در ضمن ممنونم از همه دوستان بازم نظراتونو بگین بشدت برام مهمه و همه رو میخونم مرسی


همون جور که گفتم کتاب خونه بشرط اینکه سرت تو لاک خودت باشه واصلا با کسی حرف نزنی ویک تایم مشخص بگزار برای میان وعده تو راه هم میشه ویس و.. گوش داد /سید چون گفتی 1 ساعت راه است  با تاکسی ودوچرخه اگه در دسترس بود استفاده کن  //_

----------


## Saeed744

> دوست دختر حالا اشکال نداره ولی گفتی دوست پسر ک گفتی یکم نگرانم کردیخارج از شوخی حرف شما متین ولی اگر از همون ورودی برم سرم پایین باشه با کسی دوست نشم چطره؟
> *در ضمن ممنونم از همه دوستان بازم # بگین بشدت برام مهمه و همه رو میخونم مرسی*


سید خیلی دیگه فکرت منحرفه :Yahoo (13): 
خوبه ولی سخت میگذره حالا چندروز برو ضرر نداره ببین شرایط چجوره

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed744


من که یه هفته کتابخونه رفتم کلی دوست پسر ودوست دختر اونجا پیدا کردمو بیشتر از درس خوندن از زندگی نامه دوستان مطلع شدم کلا جو خوب ورفاقتی بوداما بدرد کنکور نمیخورد منم دیگه نرفتم اگه میری سعی کن اونجا دوست نشی وقتت میگیره
درس خوندنم قبول دارم مفیدتره اما واقعا سخته یعنی ده ساعت خوندن تو خونه خیلی راحت تر از کتابخونست اون تایم رفت وامد ومشکل غذا واین جور چیزاهم باید درنطربگیری


این چه کتابخونه ای بود دخترها و پسر ها قاطی بودن 

_

----------


## ZAPATA

> _
> 
> این چه کتابخونه ای بود دخترها و پسر ها قاطی بودن 
> 
> _


بعضی کتاب خانه ها 
مثل کتابخانه حرم مشهد
دختر پسر جدان
یه کتابخونه هم مثل فردوسی
دختر پسراش درهمن
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed744

> بعضی کتاب خانه ها 
> مثل کتابخانه حرم مشهد
> دختر پسر جدان
> یه کتابخونه هم مثل فردوسی
> دختر پسراش درهمن


معلومه دوستمون این کارست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohi.goli

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*


دقیقا منم این مشکلو دارم نمیتونم پای درس بشینم تو خونه... من فک میکردم به خاطر استرسمه ینی سندرومه؟ خخخ من ک خرروز از صب تا ظهر میرم کتابخونه شلوغ هست سخت هست دورم هست ولی هرچی باشه از خونه بهتر میخونم

----------


## mohi.goli

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*


دقیقا منم این مشکلو دارم نمیتونم پای درس بشینم تو خونه... من فک میکردم به خاطر استرسمه ینی سندرومه؟ خخخ من ک هرروز از صب تا ظهر میرم کتابخونه شلوغ هست سخت هست دورم هست ولی هرچی باشه از خونه بهتر میخونم

----------


## BenN

> *سلام دوستان 
> همینطور ک از عنوان معلومه 
> ببینین من توخونه شرایط خوندن دارم اما نمیتونم زیاد بخونم یا بهتره بگم اصلا تو خونه حس درس خوندن ندارم
> چن نفر از عزیزان پیشنهاد دادن برم کتابخونه اونجوری شاید حس درس خوندن بیاد -نظر شما چیه؟-...(خوب از اینجا فقط جزییاته اگر حوصله ندارین نخونین ، اینم برای دوستان خسته )
> ببینین من وقتی یکم تو خونه میخونم چون سندروم پای بی قرار شدید دارم 1:15 که میخونم باید بیام راه برم یکمی از اتاق بیام بیرون و هوایی عوض کنم بعد همین یکم یکم ک میشه کلی از روزم میره حتی اگر یک ربع حساب کنیم تازه تو خونه بعضی وقتا حواسم پرت میشه به حرفای خانواده یا کسی میاد تو اتاق 
> کتابخونه هم حقیقتا یه بار تو کل زندگیم رفتماونم تو مدارس بود ولی اونجا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم خوندم احساس خستگی اصلا نداشتم ولی یه مشکل هست نزدیکترین کتابخونه 1 ساعت با من فاصله  داره و ینی روزی 2 ساعت تو مسیر از دس میدم + خستگی راه 
> ک از الان حدودا میشه 400 ساعت حدودا وقتم میره تو راه و این ینی در نهایت حداقل حداقلش 8000 تست 
> کدوم با این شرایط هم کمیت و هم کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا میبره؟
> حالا خواهشا یه کمکی ب من بکنین شما جای من بودین چه میکردین ؟ ممنون ازتون وقت میزارین میخنونین و پاسخ میدین*


بعنوان کسی که همیشه کتابخونه درس میخوندم باید بگم که امسال که میشه سال دوم پشت کنکور بودنم بخاطر اینکه راه فراری وجود نداره و سایه سنگین سربازی رو سرم و ترس از آینده تیره وتاری که با کم کاری منتظرمه فرق نمیکنه کجا باشم و حتی خونه هم میخونم

----------


## mbt.danial

*سلام
من خودم اول خونه میخوندم ولی بعد مجبور شدم برم کتابخونه چون خونه اصلا نمیتونستم
کتابخونه ما با خونمون یه ربع فاصله داشت و من تو همون یه ربع هم درس میخوندم
با این چیزی که تو گفتی باید تمام نلاشتو بکنی که تو خونه بخونی.چون یه ساعت زیاده.الکی هم به خودت بیماری نسبت نده!سندرم پای بیقرار روباید پزشک تشخیص بده.خب سعی کن تلاش کن بخاطر هدفت بتونی بیشتر بخونی
به هر حال اگه نتونستی باید حواست به این چیزا در مورد کتابخونه باشه!
اینکه اگ رفتی کتابخونه هدفتو بین بچه های اونجا گم نکنی !چون تو کتابخونه اکثرا بچه ها یه ساعت درس میخونن دوساعت استراحت و سیگار و...
دوم اینکه تنها بشینی .جاییی نشینی که هی با بچه ها بحرفی!
سوم اینکه دنبال دختر بازی(پسر بازی)!!! با بچه های کتابخونه نباشی!
این چیزایی بود که من یادم میومد
خلاصه اینکه من خودم کتابخونه خوندم ولی اگه میتونستم حتما خونه میخوندم!*

----------


## alireza.mo79

من که واقعا به کتابخونه ایمان دارم 
ریاضی و فیزیک رو فقط میتونم تو کتابخونه بخونم.
فقط مهمترین کاری که وقتی میری کتابخونه بکنی اینه که تنها بری و تو کتابخونه سرتو بندازی پایین بخونی مگرنه بدتر ضرر میکنی

----------

